# The Last Resort



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very fitting for what is happening


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well worth watching the video and possibly the best ever Eagles song.
It winds up and up to a climax


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh well, you Guys can't be bothered to listen to one of the best Eagles songs ever. I bet you have never heard it. Never mind


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I watched it, as I am an Eagles fan.But I have never heard this one before.Or I dont remember it is more likely.:wink2:

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

cabby said:


> I watched it, as I am an Eagles fan.But I have never heard this one before.Or I dont remember it is more likely.:wink2:
> 
> cabby


Thank You Cabby, it is one of those songs which grows on you.
Did you like it?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow!!

Like Cabby I am an Eagles fan but, like him, I don't think I have ever heard that one before either.

Like nearly all of their songs you really need to LISTEN to the words very carefully, there's usually a profound message.

Thanks Grath, you have added another track to my list of likes.

If you get the chance look up Henry Priestman and his album The Chronicles of Modern Life. You need to be of a "certain age" to appreciate it and, like the Eagles, you need to listen to the words very carefully. My favourite off the album is "Greys the new blonde" it really brings a tear to my eye simply because the words resonate with MY life. 

Look it up and have a listen, the whole album is brilliant. I discovered him thanks to Johnny Walker playing some of his stuff a few years back. 

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, never heard of the Eagles (only the comic) without the pictures the song wold have made no sence to me, but I´m pretty senceless anyway.
Jan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Beautiful pictures, never heard of the Eagles (only the comic) without the pictures the song wold have made no sence to me, but I´m pretty senceless anyway.
> Jan


Thanks jan, where have you been?
Hotel California/ New Kid in Town/Lying Eyes, and many more number one hits in the 70s


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Never heard of the Eagles ????? 

What planet have you been living on? One of the best groups of ALL TIME, listen to such tracks as "Lyin Eyes" and "Hotel California" 

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrplodd said:


> Never heard of the Eagles ?????
> 
> What planet have you been living on? One of the best groups of ALL TIME, listen to such tracks as "Lyin Eyes" and "Hotel California"
> 
> Andy


Each to his own, that is not my type of music, I find it very boring, a few notes played over and over again. If "Lyin Eyes" and "Hotel California" are as tuneless as this one I don´t wish to listen thanks. You enjoy your music, I enjoy mine.
Jan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Each to his own, that is not my type of music, I find it very boring, a few notes played over and over again. If "Lyin Eyes" and "Hotel California" are as tuneless as this one I don´t wish to listen thanks. You enjoy your music, I enjoy mine.
> Jan


Thats OK Jeff, everybody has there own type of music.
You need to feel and not just listen!
ps. Pink Floyd are my favourite!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Grath said:


> Thats OK Jeff, everybody has there own type of music.
> You need to feel and not just listen!
> ps. Pink Floyd are my favourite!


R now Pink Floyd, my neighbours youngest boy liked Pink Floyd, taught the budgie to say Pink Floyd, but I never listened to them. The dog killed the poor little budgie. :frown2:
Jeff >


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> R now Pink Floyd, my neighbours youngest boy liked Pink Floyd, taught the budgie to say Pink Floyd, but I never listened to them. The dog killed the poor little budgie. :frown2:
> Jeff >


You got to b taking the piddle> if not you really have missed out!:surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I played in a session band in Ireland with Roger Waters from Pink Floyd once Graham. Just saying. 

Take no notice of Jan. She thinks all my songs sound like someone strangling a cat FFS! 

If you were going to post a topical Eagles song though it should have been Hotel California.

"You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave"









Guffaw! Its the way I tell em!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> I played in a session band in Ireland with Roger Waters from Pink Floyd once Graham. Just saying.
> 
> Take no notice of Jan. She thinks all my songs sound like someone strangling a cat FFS!
> 
> ...


Thanks Barry, pleased you entered the thread. This is one of my all time favourites, and better after a drink or two.
However, I have never seen this video until today, and I thought it was very good.
PS you lucky sod, playing with Roger


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Grath said:


> You got to b taking the piddle> if not you really have missed out!:surprise:


I was a Miss for 27 years, but even then I didn´t miss much. Why should I like the same music as you ? You´d probably hate what I listen to, Barry does :grin2:
Yours Jeff --also known as Jan- Mildred-Mildew or Milly->


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I was a Miss for 27 years, but even then I didn´t miss much. Why should I like the same music as you ? You´d probably hate what I listen to, Barry does :grin2:
> Yours Jeff --also known as Jan- Mildred-Mildew or Milly->


Hey, don't go nicking my middle name. Mrs G calls me Victor:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Grath said:


> Hey, don't go nicking my middle name. Mrs G calls me Victor:grin2:


I think it was Meldrew not Mildew.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think, amongst Eagles fans, it is well known that this song is one of their very very best. Strangely, it is also unknown to many!:frown2:


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

er, respectfully, you cannot mention Eagles and 'best' without also including Take It Easy.

I didn't realise there were still people around who would dismiss a band and all their songs and music without actually having *ever* heard or listened to any of them! Or did I misunderstand?

Back in the day I tried really really hard to like Floyd. 
And failed dismally.
Blues man myself, from John Mayall to Laurence Jones via Cream, Zep, Gary Moore and Joe Bonamassa. Having said that, we're off to Hyde Park on Sunday to see Carole King....

Which makes me ask, as a relative noob, is there a music and books thread hidden away on here?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> er, respectfully, you cannot mention Eagles and 'best' without also including Take It Easy.
> 
> I didn't realise there were still people around who would dismiss a band and all their songs and music without actually having *ever* heard or listened to any of them! Or did I misunderstand?
> 
> ...


There is a music section. Not been much in it for a while. http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/240-music/

My fondest memory of Pink Floyd was listening to Dark Side of the moon in a field with an extremely saucy French exchange student. My remain tendencies are deep rooted.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

mgdavid said:


> er, respectfully, you cannot mention Eagles and 'best' without also including Take It Easy.
> 
> I didn't realise there were still people around who would dismiss a band and all their songs and music without actually having *ever* heard or listened to any of them! Or did I misunderstand?
> 
> ...


I´m probably a lot older than you and have grown out of pop music into popular classical and other `musical` Genres. I expect I could quote you many names of singers or conductors you have never heard of







My tastes have changed in music, food and a lot of other things as I grow older. Don´t expect everyone to like what you like.
I like Barryd, but his music


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I loved it, love the words and the message it conveyed 

Lovely voice

Sandra


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

JanHank said:


> I´m probably a lot older than you and have grown out of pop music into popular classical and other `musical` Genres. I expect I could quote you many names of singers or conductors you have never heard of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably didn't mean that to sound condescending, but...

1. I'm 68 next month
2. I was never 'into' pop music enough to grow out of it, but I have listened to a lot.
3. I was listening to, and attending, classical concerts in my late twenties and thirties. Still do - have tickets for Lang Lang next year in London.
4. I also dip into many other genres - prog rock, jazz, Korean and asian traditional, middle eastern and even a bit of Bollywood soundtrack to name a few. Youtube is my concert hall many evenings. I can like most things - as long as they are among the very best of their type.
5. I don't expect everyone to like what I like - I also didn't expect anyone to dismiss out of hand a band that they had never heard. It reminded me of a child who says of a foodstuff 'I don't like that' when they've never tried it.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

"Which makes me ask, as a relative noob, is there a music and books thread hidden away on here?"


this may have got lost within previous post so thought I'd post it separately.
Anyone?
If not, is it worth starting one?
Personally I have read some great books and 'discovered' some great bands through the recommendations of others on forums and bulletin boards etc.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

mgdavid said:


> You probably didn't mean that to sound condescending, but...
> 
> 1. I'm 68 next month
> 2. I was never 'into' pop music enough to grow out of it, but I have listened to a lot.
> ...


Me thinks you are a bit too serious or don´t know me very well.
Lang Lang :frown2: he´s not for me either.
You´re obviously a music lover, I am a music listener as and when the mood takes which to be truthful is not often, I like to listen to the natural world around me, even if it´s only this flaming sparrow outside my door saying cheep cheep.
Jan :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> "Which makes me ask, as a relative noob, is there a music and books thread hidden away on here?"
> 
> this may have got lost within previous post so thought I'd post it separately.
> Anyone?
> ...


I posted you a link to the music form up above. Dunno about books.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Loved this!


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Grath said:


> I think, amongst Eagles fans, it is well known that this song is one of their very very best. Strangely, it is also unknown to many!:frown2:


Yes definitely is one of their best. I have always liked their style of country rock together with The Outlaws & The Ozark Mountain Daredevils.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks Barry, don't know how I missed that.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't know how I missed this thread :frown2:

I have a couple of Eagles albums...haven't played them for yonks so may revisit soon. I have some of their tracks on my iPod which I use when exercising :smile2:

I was fortunate to see Pink Floyd play on their last tour, at Earls Court. Early 90's from memory. I went 2 days after the back stand had collapsed and someone died :frown2: FANTASTIC live band. What a show...

Back in the day I also saw Genesis (at the old Wembley Stadium); Yes; ELP (RIP Keith Emerson - the late great); Rick Wakeman; Page and Plant; The Rolling Stones...

I haven't been to a concert for years now though. The cost is prohibitive plus Mrs GMJ would struggle with it all.

Great memories though :grin2:

Graham


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

And now for a complete change. A Diva
Look out for the guitarist, a very special one


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds great Graham

Made me wonder which bands would be on your bucket list. I.e. Who would you really like to see that you have so far not seen?

Pink Floyd would be high up for me but thats never going to happen now probably.
U2
Stone Roses (never been able to get a ticket)
The Who
Arctic Monkeys (never been able to get a ticket but they turned up and played at Tan Hill once just up the road unannounced the day before I was there  )

I cant go to festivals anymore due to being a bit of a cripple and the cost of tickets for A list bands if you can get them is horrendous but I would go out of my way to see the above. One of my mates rode a thousand miles across Canada on a borrowed motorbike to see The Who.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Barry, check out the post above yours
My bucket list would be quite varied


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Barry, you have got to hear this instrument. Watch how he moves the Capo while playing in the second link


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Sounds great Graham
> 
> Made me wonder which bands would be on your bucket list.


The Who would definitely be on there...

Fleetwood Mac...I had tickets but my old man died 2 days before the gig so we gave them away:frown2:...the old curmugeon:wink2:

Black Sabbath...maybe...if they did loads of old stuff

...after that I'm struggling.

Oh...I have a perverse desire to see Tom Jones live too









Graham :grin2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

What a player


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I gave you a lick Graham (GMJ) but hovered over the button when I saw the Tom Jones bit.  You might want to think about that one.

Great videos Graham (Grath). Although Im not so sure about Sweet Child o Mine. 

I think the world needs a Rock version of Titanic. Thats all i'm saying.  You will get the blame.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> I gave you a lick Graham (GMJ) but hovered over the button when I saw the Tom Jones bit.  You might want to think about that one.


Its a Welsh thing :grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its our Anniversary tomorrow so I thought it would be really romantic to do a special cover version for my little Treasure of My Heart will go on (Titanic) . I have been scouring the internet for a really good cover to get some ideas how to "make it my own". Imagine her delight when I record it for her and play it over a romantic meal tomorrow night as our glasses clink across the table.








Ill have it emailed to you all when its done. No, dont thank me.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Graham :surprise:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

mgdavid said:


> "Which makes me ask, as a relative noob, is there a music and books thread hidden away on here?"
> 
> this may have got lost within previous post so thought I'd post it separately.
> Anyone?
> ...


That forum was started from a discussion about music, when someone asked me why I had posted a piece about classical music in the 'wrong' place. There was no music forum then, so there was no-where to bung it.

I originally suggested calling this new forum "The Arts" as I realised that 'Music' was too small a genre to be very active. The idea was that people could post music, art, literature, architecture, etc and make it more vibrant thread.

I assumed the mods decided 'The Arts' was unclear, and 'Music' it became. :frown2:

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think I should fill it up with my new 3 CD Album. Ive been making the Fruits listen to it for months. They love it.  I dont see why you good people should miss out.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Just spotted this acapella version of Hotel California on FB....well worth a look for Eagles fans: http://www.lonelyape.com/hotel-california-acapella/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

TE=barryd;2125889]I think I should fill it up with my new 3 CD Album. Ive been making the Fruits listen to it for months. They love it.  I dont see why you good people should miss out.[/QUOTE]

Do we really need to ?

Go on my toy boy, I'll listen

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> TE=barryd;2125889]I think I should fill it up with my new 3 CD Album. Ive been making the Fruits listen to it for months. They love it.  I dont see why you good people should miss out.


Do we really need to ?

Go on my toy boy, I'll listen

Sandra[/QUOTE]

No! My agent (Tugboat) says no freebies. Its out on Ktel for Christmas. £9.99!

You can always listen to the link in my sig below Sandra. I know you love that one.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That was great Devonboy, thanks for the link.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Get lost
Im a member of fruitcakes 

My pass word is 
I love ................

If my delicate sensitivities prevent me from over indulging 
I just slip over to look

Red riding hood 

Sandra


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

(may contain bad language)





>


----------

